# MINI DONKEY QUESTIONS!!!!’



## DaSouthernYankee (May 8, 2019)

Hey everybody! So our backyard farm is growing and prospering and bring sooo much joy! We now have ducks, chickens, and two Nigerian dwarf does. I keep driving past a huge farm and eye balling their donkeys and can’t help but think we could use one! Haha

So my question is, is it necessary two purchase a pair? Or will the goats be satisfactory company? 

How much space is really necessary? If we have grass to munch and hay to supplement what is considered appropriate play space? I know they are equine and horses require space I do not have but I’d really love to add a sweet mini donkey (especially to ward off any unwanted small predators that may harm the flock) 

Anything you wish you knew BEFORE you got your mini?

Thanks!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

DaSouthernYankee said:


> Hey everybody! So our backyard farm is growing and prospering and bring sooo much joy! We now have ducks, chickens, and two Nigerian dwarf does. I keep driving past a huge farm and eye balling their donkeys and can’t help but think we could use one! Haha
> 
> So my question is, is it necessary two purchase a pair? Or will the goats be satisfactory company?
> 
> ...



If you plan on breeding your goats....be aware that a donkey  will / may stomp any kids that are born....he will see them as a intruder that doesn't  belong there. 
There have been quite  a few postings here about donkeys being mean to goats....if you do get one make sure he is gelded....more people will reply  to your post about their experiences  ..... may be better to keep the donkeys  in a seperate fenced area


----------



## DaSouthernYankee (May 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you plan on breeding your goats....be aware that a donkey  will / may stomp any kids that are born....he will see them as a intruder that doesn't  belong there.
> There have been quite  a few postings here about donkeys being mean to goats....if you do get one make sure he is gelded....more people will reply  to your post about their experiences  ..... may be better to keep the donkeys  in a seperate fenced area


Thank you!!! I have two does and no plans for future breeding we just love farm animals! But I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## Reindeermama (May 15, 2019)

Our neighbor's donkey likes to stay at the fence near our three donkeys. I think they need a friend. We have three right now. One will be sold, he is a baby jack. I would think an 1/2 acre or two would be good, so they don't get bored. They like horse toys(balls). They like old long pieces of hose to play with. (about 4 feet) You could just separate them near the time the goats might have babies, but you would have to really watch the goats. We keep our's with our cows but separate the last two months because our gelded male will go after a calf. We are going to fence off 2 acres for them. I feed my donkeys a small portion of horse feed(Purina strategy as recommended by the vet). They love horse treats too, and carrots. Mine are minis by the way. I love them. They are like big dogs. I have the farrier come to trim their hoofs, and they get shots once a year, including one for rabies. I would say about every 8 or 10 weeks for the farrier. He charges $40.00 per donkey. The shot run about $100.00 per donkey and include the West Nile also. Get grooming tools for horses. You can brush donkeys, and they love it. Halters and ropes just like horses too. I hope this is what you are looking for. We bought our Jenny when she was pregnant. They need a three-sided shelter to get in to get out of the rain or wind. Depending on where you are there are donkey rescues. There might be a Peaceful Valley Donkey Rescue near you.


----------



## Baymule (May 16, 2019)

A mini donkey is of little use against predators and most likely will fall victim to dogs or other predators. If you want one for a pet, by all means do so. Just know and understand they are notional, they are brilliant smart and do a very good job of hiding their brilliance from people. When your goats are in heat, a donkey jack or gelding could attempt to breed them, even a jenny could get excited.


----------



## Bumpa (May 16, 2019)

I have three young jennies currently.   (Minies)They live luxuriously in our polebarn.  9x9 stall and access to 1/3 to a 1/2 acre to run and play in.  Love balls, chunks of hose and hula hoops cut in half.  I feed Purina Minature Hose and Pony once a day and a flake of hay per girl at night.  They are lovable and very very smart.  When the little Grandsons go in with them they become statues...very gentle with kids.  They do need company.  Another donkey is best, however,  if they are introduced to goats or horses etc as babies they do fine.  They are great pets!


----------

